# CO, Boulder - 1 to 2 Players Needed



## Jin (Sep 9, 2004)

Wednesday nights from 7 until we're done (usually 11ish) in beautiful Boulder, CO.

3.5e with a nice helping of house rules. Current campaign looks to be heading in a seafaring piracy direction.


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2004)

*Bump*

Bump...


----------



## Abisashi (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey, I'm in Boulder! Could you give me some more info about your game? Playstyle, a general idea of the type of house rules, etc.


----------



## Jin (Oct 13, 2004)

The current campaign is a low magic seafaring setting.  Most folks are either 1st or 2nd level currently.  It’s a mix of RP & rolling action.

We have a pile of house or optional rules from non-core sources.  Most are for simplicity’s or flavor’s sake.

What else would you care to know?


----------



## Abisashi (Oct 13, 2004)

Jin said:
			
		

> What else would you care to know?




Where I can sign up! You can email me at abisashi at gmail dot com.


----------

